

Ask HN: Thoughts/feelings about Alex Grey's art? - rblion

Just wondering. He is without question one of the most important visual artists of this era.<p>and...please don't post your hate for the guy if you don't understand his art. I don't think anyone cares.
======
gdl
You ask for our thoughts, then make a point that if we _don't_ like /
understand him, don't bother posting because nobody cares. So is there a point
to this other than to have a bunch of people say he's awesome and feel that
they have great taste in art?

As it happens I _do_ enjoy his work, but preemptively shunning critics is
silly and counterproductive to the kind of personal growth that I think he
would encourage.

~~~
rblion
All I am saying is...what does criticizing his art or message have to do with
anything productive?

------
stratospark
I bet you'd enjoy some of the podcasts here:
<http://www.matrixmasters.net/salon/>. There are a few Alex Grey ones, but I'd
bet HN folks would also appreciate the ones by Bruce Damer and Terence
McKenna.

~~~
rblion
thanks a lot. this will feed my mind for the night.

------
brandonkm
Alex Grey's artwork is very intriguing. I like a lot of the concepts he
illustrates. Essentially, I think Alex Grey shows us how infinite and special
humanity is.

~~~
rblion
i agree fully. It previews universal consciousness. I wish the HN community
was into this kind of art as much as code. It's all expression of one kind or
another.

